# TRT and cardio



## event462 (Aug 8, 2014)

So as i've posted before, I'm currently doing TRT. I'm enjoying the feeling of well being but some things aren't so awesome! Along with the 250mg of test prop, I'm using 150mg each of tren ace and mast prop. The mast has been amazing for my sex drive! The problem I'm having is that even at this low of a dose, the tren is killing my cardio! My workouts are simply body weight movements 2-3 times a week and BJJ 4-5 times a week. I start out feeling great but about halfway through I can't catch my breath. What should I do? Should I cut tren and...
A)  bump up mast to 250mg.
B) bump up test to 350mg.
C) bump each up 75mg.
D) ask you guys what you think I should add to replace.


At the moment I have access to these items...
Test cyp 300 
test ent 300 
test prop 100
sust 350 
deca 300 
npp 100 
Tren E 200 
Tren A 100 
EQ 300 
Mast Prop 100 
Mast Enth 200  
tbol 20mg
Superdrol 10mg 
dbol 20mg 
drol 50mg 
winny 50mg
var 50mg


Let me know what everyone thinks!


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 8, 2014)

If you're trying to just be on TRT, I would just drop the tren and leave everything else as is.  If you're using the tren to cut, you'll burn more fat doing more cardio than you will on the tren.  Why do you think you need to increase the others?  If you want to blast for a few months, that's different.


----------



## event462 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> If you're trying to just be on TRT, I would just drop the tren and leave everything else as is.  If you're using the tren to cut, you'll burn more fat doing more cardio than you will on the tren.  Why do you think you need to increase the others?  If you want to blast for a few months, that's different.



Definitely not looking to blast. I've read several reviews from other people who really loved the mix. I think they were mainly weightlifters though and I'm more concerned with conditioning. I'm just looking to play around and find that perfect combo. What do you think of NPP or equipoise?  Only thing that makes me nervous about eq is the increase in appetite.


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2014)

If you love your cardio type workout just cut the tren.  Adding deca or npp wouldn't be a bad thing if you have some joint issues.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Since you're TRT already and don't have to worry about coming off, I would add deca, I love deca, but NPP is great too.  I've never used eq so I have no comment there.


----------



## event462 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Since you're TRT already and don't have to worry about coming off, I would add deca, I love deca, but NPP is great too.  I've never used eq so I have no comment there.



I've heard deca "adds" water to joints so that sounds good to me! How much would you recommend for a long term(6-12month) run?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 9, 2014)

If you're running 250 test, I would probably start at 200.  I think you'll feel some real joint benefit with that.  Deca is SLOW though, so don't expect to feel it right away.  You could kick it with NPP.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 9, 2014)

Unless your training for an event or your the instructor that's a lot of rolling Bro.  Don't rule out fatigue.  I would lift more weights and use the bodyweight stuff before or after your weights... hell add weight to those BW exercises but definitely lift weights.

Rolling is anaerobic and so are bw workouts to a certain extent.  You could simply be over doing one aspect.  Blast those muscles with weights and then roll, your cardio will get shocked just like your muscles and will get better.  Eat and get plenty of rest.

Leave tren and winny alone for this sport.  I would up the test and add deca as suggested,  I prefer Test C or E over Prop for this much training.


----------



## event462 (Aug 9, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Unless your training for an event or your the instructor that's a lot of rolling Bro.  Don't rule out fatigue.  I would lift more weights and use the bodyweight stuff before or after your weights... hell add weight to those BW exercises but definitely lift weights.
> 
> Rolling is anaerobic and so are bw workouts to a certain extent.  You could simply be over doing one aspect.  Blast those muscles with weights and then roll, your cardio will get shocked just like your muscles and will get better.  Eat and get plenty of rest.
> 
> Leave tren and winny alone for this sport.  I would up the test and add deca as suggested,  I prefer Test C or E over Prop for this much training.



I agree. I think it's time for me to place an order with Santa next week and redo everything.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 9, 2014)

event462 said:


> I agree. I think it's time for me to place an order with Santa next week and redo everything.



Tell him I said hello.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 9, 2014)

It sounds to me more like you are cruising.  HRT/TRT has been designed to bring hormone levels back to a youthful level.

When adding tren and mast (don't get me wrong I love mast as well) your really need to be carefully consider the health ramifications of running them months or years.

The only way to know for certain is continues blood testing.

I've been are hrt for over 3 years and my recommendation would be to run test only the majority of the time with cycles with other compounds to reach your goals.

Just keep in mind more is not always better especially if your doing it health reasons.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 9, 2014)

i am also trt but i blast every now and then. try npp over deca , more pins but it hits a lot faster


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

If your gonna run it for 6 to 12 months then run deca. Deca is the shit. The shiiiitttt. Love it. In MY EXPERIENCE I feel joint relief from deca in a week or so. But that's MY EXPERIENCE .


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 9, 2014)

I run Deca at 150-200 for joint relief. It works wonders for me. I usually notice it after 3-4 weeks. The nice thing about Deca vs NPP is you can pin it once a week with your TRT dose.


----------



## event462 (Aug 9, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> It sounds to me more like you are cruising.  HRT/TRT has been designed to bring hormone levels back to a youthful level.
> 
> When adding tren and mast (don't get me wrong I love mast as well) your really need to be carefully consider the health ramifications of running them months or years.
> 
> ...



I had my blood work done before starting this little project but I'm gonna try to get it done again next week. The brothers here convinced me that I probably crashed my estro so I want to see just how bad it is. I'm also going to finish up the test prop and tren ace I have but then I'm going to switch up to test cyp and decca. The tren is really helping me lean up while staying around the same weight but I am NOT enjoying the night sweats and the loss of cardio! I figure I should get my blood checked every 2-3 months. Once they are off from what it should be, I will drop to just test and then get with you guys on when you think it would be safe to get  back onto other goodies as well.


----------

